# Erste Teilnahme Bike Transalp



## Alimajo (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe mich für diese Jahr als Einzelstarter zur Bike-Transalp angemeldet und hoffe erst mal, dass sie stattfindet. 
Falls ja, habe ich einige Fragen an die erfahrenen Teilnehmer:

1. Wie viel Verpflegung hattet ihr auf den Etappen dabei (Gels, Riegel, Getränke) und/oder waren die VP ausreichend vorhanden?
2. Was habt ihr an Werkzeug und Ersatzmaterial mitgenommen? Was hattet ihr davon im Camp/Hotel und was auf der Etappe dabei?
3. Wie viel Platz bietet die vom Veranstalter bereitgestellte Tasche, die zu jedem Etappenort transportiert wird? Muss man da eher sparsam sein? Mir ist klar, dass ich das nicht meinen ganzen Hausstand mitnehmen kann, aber sied ihr damit gut hingekommen?
4. Was fällt euch sonst noch so ein, womit ein Neuling bei der Bike-Transalp wahrscheinlich nicht rechnet oder nicht drauf eingestellt ist?

Kette rechts!


----------



## Sauerlandradler (25. Januar 2021)

Das interessiert mich auch. Wir starten auch zum ersten Mal. Mein Kumpel auf 100mm Fully, ich auf einem HT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alimajo (25. Januar 2021)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Das interessiert mich auch. Wir starten auch zum ersten Mal. Mein Kumpel auf 100mm Fully, ich auf einem HT.


Ich werde es auch mit einem HT versuchen. Bin ohnehin nicht der Abfahrer und erhoffe mir durch das Plus an Steifigkeit und das geringere Gewicht einen leichteren Uphill. 😅


----------



## MB-Biker (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Hier meine Antworten zu Euren Frage:

*1. Wie viel Verpflegung hattet ihr auf den Etappen dabei (Gels, Riegel, Getränke) und/oder waren die VP ausreichend vorhanden?*

In der Regel hat es nur 2 VP's pro Etappe. Diese sind jeweils bei den Höhenprofilen eingezeichnet (erst kurz vor der Veranstaltung). Je nach Länge und HM habe ich noch 3-4 Gels und 1 Riegel auf Mann. Am Bike sicher 2 Flaschenhalter. Die 1-Liter-Flaschen fülle ich entsprechend Distanz zu den jeweiligen VP's. Ich rechne für mich 5dl Iso-Getränk pro Stunde, wenn's heiss ist eher noch etwas mehr. 

*2. Was habt ihr an Werkzeug und Ersatzmaterial mitgenommen? Was hattet ihr davon im Camp/Hotel und was auf der Etappe dabei?*

Auf Etappe: Pumpe am Rad, Satteltasche mit Ersatzschlauch, Schlauchflicken, Multitool inkl. Reifenheber, etwas Tape, eine Schnur, 3-4 Kabelbinder, Kettenschloss und ein Drahtstück (als Kettenhalter bei einem Kettenriss).

Im Gepäck:
Nichts zusätzliches, da eigentlich alles Ersatzmaterial (Reifen, Milch, gängige Ersatzteile etc.) bei den Standbetreibern oder Reparaturservice-Firmen gekauft werden kann. Wenn eine Reparatur anstand, habe ich es dem Service-Dienstleister übergeben. Standpumpen stehen auch zur Verfügung. Falls Du viel Elektronik am Bike hast, würde ich diese Ersatzteile mitnehmen.

*3. Wie viel Platz bietet die vom Veranstalter bereitgestellte Tasche, die zu jedem Etappenort transportiert wird? Muss man da eher sparsam sein? Mir ist klar, dass ich das nicht meinen ganzen Hausstand mitnehmen kann, aber sied ihr damit gut hingekommen?*

Die abgegebene Tasche ist ziemlich gross und bietet genug Platz für das Übliche. Ich glaube, es gibt im Netz genügend Packlisten. Ich schaue trotzdem, dass die Tasche nicht zu schwer wird, damit ich nicht Zuviel schleppen muss. Wir sind als Zweierteam unterwegs und führen immer eine Kabelrolle und eine Steckerleiste mit, sodass wir für unsere Gerätschaft im Camp die Stromversorgung sicherstellen können. Darüber freuen sich auch immer ein paar andere TN. Ich nehme immer die Tasche vom Vorjahr, sodass die Ware sicher in die neue Tasche passt.

*4. Was fällt euch sonst noch so ein, womit ein Neuling bei der Bike-Transalp wahrscheinlich nicht rechnet oder nicht drauf eingestellt ist?*

Schwierig darauf eine Antwort zu geben. Bring Gelassenheit mit, alles andere ergibt sich oder es kann Dir geholfen werden.

Als Bike nehme ich im Normalfall ein HT mit gut rollenden Reifen. Dieses Jahr überlege ich mir, da der Trailanteil scheinbar höher und etwas schwieriger wie auch schon sein soll, mein Trailbike zu nehmen. Dieses würde ich aber noch etwas modifizieren, z.B. Reifen.

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alimajo (26. Januar 2021)

Vielen, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort. Muss das erst mal in meine Planung einbeziehen und die Infos verarbeiten. 😂

Nimmst du also keinen Rucksack und das auf der Internetseite empfohlene Zeug (Erste Hilfe, Roadbook, etc.) mit auf die Etappe?

Wenn ich noch Fragen habe melde ich mich garantiert nochmal.


----------



## MB-Biker (26. Januar 2021)

Ja, stimmt. Eine Wärmefolie und das Handy(damit kann man auch das Sani-Team anrufen) ist auch noch auf Mann/Frau. Ein Rucksack auf keinen Fall! Niemand hat eine Rucksack dabei. Das Roadbook ist im Gepäck, da es nur am Abend fürs Streckenstudium benötigt wird. Meist gibt es die üblichen Streckenprofil-Kleber, die Du ans Bike kleben kannst.


----------



## Alimajo (26. Januar 2021)

ok. das hilft schon mal sehr. Hätte mich sonst voll auf einen Rucksack eingestellt. Weiß, dass das unpratkisch ist, aber dachte aufgrund der Länge der Etappen ginge es nicht anders.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## MB-Biker (26. Januar 2021)

Alimajo schrieb:


> ok. das hilft schon mal sehr. Hätte mich sonst voll auf einen Rucksack eingestellt. Weiß, dass das unpratkisch ist, aber dachte aufgrund der Länge der Etappen ginge es nicht anders.
> 
> Danke schonmal.



..... die Spitze steht in der Regel nach 3 1/2 Stunden unter der Dusche....


----------



## Alimajo (27. Januar 2021)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> ..... die Spitze steht in der Regel nach 3 1/2 Stunden unter der Dusche....


😂 ja das mag sein, aber ich bin dann wahrscheinlich beim V1 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Alimajo (27. Januar 2021)

Auf der Internetseite steht, dass die Do-It-Yourself-Bike-Wash-Station mit Hochdruckreinigern und Pflegemitteln ausgestattet ist. Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die für jeden Reiniger und Kettenöl bereistellen, oder etwa doch?


----------



## G3Targa (28. Januar 2021)

Oh ja, die gleichen Fragen plagen mich auch.
Erste Teilnahme, Einzelstarter und Campschläfer...
Und ständig kreisen die Gedanken, ob der Trainingsplan aufgeht. Ob es zum Ankommen mit Ehre und genug Abstand zum Besenwagen reicht. 
Bei den Reifen bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher... Nichts ganz leichtes, aber wieviel Profil? Was fahrt Ihr so?

Ich wollte das nötigste Werkzeug, Kettenfett, Bremsbaläge und Schläuche mitnehmen (ins Camp) und am Bike nur 2xCO2, Sahmurai-Swords und ein Multitool haben sowie Kettenschloss und Kabelbinder. Im Trikot ein Schlauch, Windweste/Regenjacke, Kalorien, Handy und Rettungsdecke. 

Ganz blöde Frage: Was nehmt Ihr für eine Isomatte? Habt Ihr einen Tipp für den Kompromiss aus bequem und guter Schlaf und Packmass für dei Tasche? Ich habe ja wohl eine kleine, aber die ist definitiv nichts für die Transalp. Da möchte mein armer geschundener Körper mehr umschmeichelt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (28. Januar 2021)

Alimajo schrieb:


> Auf der Internetseite steht, dass die Do-It-Yourself-Bike-Wash-Station mit Hochdruckreinigern und Pflegemitteln ausgestattet ist. Ich kann mir aber beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass die für jeden Reiniger und Kettenöl bereistellen, oder etwa doch?


Reinigungsmittel ist eigentlich meistens vorhanden. Kettenöl habe ich nicht immer gesehen. Ich spritze mein Bike einfach ab, ohne Mittel, da es am nächsten Tag ja sowieso wieder eingesaut wird. Reicht, wenn der gröbste Dreck weg ist. Die Kette öle ich jeweils vor dem Start mit meinem eigenen Öl/Wachs.


----------



## MB-Biker (28. Januar 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Ganz blöde Frage: Was nehmt Ihr für eine Isomatte? Habt Ihr einen Tipp für den Kompromiss aus bequem und guter Schlaf und Packmass für dei Tasche? Ich habe ja wohl eine kleine, aber die ist definitiv nichts für die Transalp. Da möchte mein armer geschundener Körper mehr umschmeichelt werden.


Ich selbst nutze eine recht dünne, aufblasbare Luftmatratze (ca. 8 cm Dicke), ein kleines Kissen und ein Leinenschlupf-Schlafsack mit einer dünnen Decke. Man sieht im Camp jedoch alles möglich, sogar richtig fette, aufblasbare Doppelbetten.


----------



## MB-Biker (28. Januar 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen bin ich mir ziemlich unsicher... Nichts ganz leichtes, aber wieviel Profil? Was fahrt Ihr so?



Auf jeden Fall etwas leicht rollendes mit ausreichendem Pannenschutz. Ich setzte auf Schwalbe Racing Ray vorne und Racing Ralph hinten. Jeweils in 2.25-er Version und tubeless montiert.

Maxxis, Conti und andere haben ähnlich gute Typen im Sortiment. Vor Ort hat Maxxis einen Stand an den jeweiligen Etappenorten, mit Service und Verkauf.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (28. Januar 2021)

Leicht und gut rollend auch bei den Trails in 2,25? Ich teste mal den Wolfpack Cross und Trail in Kombination in 2,4.
 Wie hoch ist der Anteil an Hardtails?
Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, aber man macht sich halt Gedanken. Und es gibt ja wohl kein Forum dazu.


----------



## MB-Biker (28. Januar 2021)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Leicht und gut rollend auch bei den Trails in 2,25? Ich teste mal den Wolfpack Cross und Trail in Kombination in 2,4.
> Wie hoch ist der Anteil an Hardtails?
> Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, aber man macht sich halt Gedanken. Und es gibt ja wohl kein Forum dazu.


Ja, auch die allermeisten Trails und ruppigen Abfahrten sind mit 2.25 gut fahrbar. Sicher rollt heutzutage bei Schwalbe auch der 2.35-er recht gut.

Mit Wolfpack Reifen habe ich keine Erfahrungen.

Hmmm, die genauen Anteile von Hardtails zu Race-Fullys weiss ich leider auch nicht. Ich denke, dass sicher 40% HT sind. Einige sind auch mit All Mountain oder Trailbikes unterwegs.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (28. Januar 2021)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Leicht und gut rollend auch bei den Trails in 2,25? Ich teste mal den Wolfpack Cross und Trail in Kombination in 2,4.
> Wie hoch ist der Anteil an Hardtails?
> Sorry für die ganzen Fragen, aber man macht sich halt Gedanken. Und es gibt ja wohl kein Forum dazu.


Wolfpack Trail/Cross 2.4 sind ja fast schon Enduro
Ich würde Cross/Race oder Race/ Race versuchen, gebe aber zu bedenken, dass ich den Untergund der TA nicht einschätzen kann.
Hier bei uns mit Waldboden und Wurzeln gehen sie bis 1 Bar fast ohne Milch (15-30ml) seit 2.000km gut.
(Winterhighlight waren 0,8Bar - 10 Durchschläge - 0 Luftverlust)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G3Targa (28. Januar 2021)

An Racing Ralph und Ray hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Oder Rocket Ron, Milch auf jeden Fall. 2,25 ist auch gesetzt. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich noch mit 2,1 über die Alpen. OK, der Fortschritt geht weiter und dieses Mal wird es schneller werden...


----------



## Alimajo (29. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre aktuell Racing Ray vorne und Racing Ralph hinten. Beides in 2.25 aber zu meiner Schande noch mit Schlauch. Hab noch keine tubeless Erfahrung. Meint ihr dass die Zeit im Frühjahr ausreicht, um sich umzustellen und bei der Transalp mit allen möglichen Pannen umgehen zu können. Würde ungern mit einem neuen System und ohne Erfahrung an den Start gehen.


----------



## Roudy-Radler (29. Januar 2021)

Bis zum 04.07. sollte das doch kein Problem sein.
Ich glaube, dass Du ohne Schläuche weniger Probleme haben wirst als mit.

Wichtig ist eine Entscheidung Schlauch/TL und ein kurzfristiger Umbau mit erprobten Materialien.
Dann viel fahren, mal mit dem Druck runter gehen, Reifen wechseln üben und ab Mai nichts mehr ändern.


----------



## Alimajo (29. Januar 2021)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bis zum 04.07. sollte das doch kein Problem sein.
> Ich glaube, dass Du ohne Schläuche weniger Probleme haben wirst als mit.
> 
> Wichtig ist eine Entscheidung Schlauch/TL und ein kurzfristiger Umbau mit erprobten Materialien.
> Dann viel fahren, mal mit dem Druck runter gehen, Reifen wechseln üben und ab Mai nichts mehr ändern.


Alles klar, danke. Spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken umzurüsten, war nur immer zu träge. Jetzt hab ich dann nen Grund. 😅


----------



## G3Targa (29. Januar 2021)

Ich fahre seit Herbst TL. Ich hatte keinen Kompressor, keine Lust auf Sauerei und habe mich irgendwie nicht rangetraut. Dann bekam ich einen Satz Ventile geschenkt. LR und Reifen waren TL ready, also dachte ich mir: Bier trinken und umbauen. Absolut problemlos, selbst mit einer Standpumpe. Inzwischen habe ich es auf der XC-Feile und auf dem Trailbike und frage noch, warum ich das nicht eher gemacht habe.
Das Fahrverhalten ist besser ( glaube ich zu fühlen), bisher keine Platten und ich warte auf den ersten Einsatz der Salami.


----------



## Danimal (29. Januar 2021)

Hier hat mal einer die komplette Vorbereitung gebloggt, jetzt nur noch per Waybackmachine erreichbar:






						BIKE Transalp 2016 Blog - Page 2
					






					web.archive.org
				




Für die Campschläfer: Ohropax einpacken. Wer sein Rad selbst warten muss, dem empfehle ich, das nicht direkt nach der Zielankunft zu tun, sondern erst Duschen, warm einpacken, Beine kurz hochlegen und Recovery-Drink etc. einnehmen. Recovery ist das ALLERWICHTIGSTE bei der Veranstaltung, sonst bekommt man spätestens am dritten Tag die Quittung. Erst danach würde ich in Ruhe das Rad pflegen, kontrollieren und wegschließen. Als Einzelstarter ist die Veranstaltung zwar nur halb so lustig, aber man hat eine Sorge weniger


----------



## mikeonbike (29. Januar 2021)

ich war zweimal dabei... das meiste ist eh schon gesagt... ansonsten kann ich euch nur empfehlen, mit den isotonischen getränken vorsichtig zu sein. die sind hochdosiert... wenn du das nicht gewohnt bis oder auch nicht die getränke von diesem hersteller, kann das üble magenkrämpfe geben. ich hatte immer eine flasche wasser mit salz, die andere isotonisch mit wasser verdünnt.


----------



## MB-Biker (1. Februar 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich war zweimal dabei... das meiste ist eh schon gesagt... ansonsten kann ich euch nur empfehlen, mit den isotonischen getränken vorsichtig zu sein. die sind hochdosiert... wenn du das nicht gewohnt bis oder auch nicht die getränke von diesem hersteller, kann das üble magenkrämpfe geben. ich hatte immer eine flasche wasser mit salz, die andere isotonisch mit wasser verdünnt.


Ja, das ist ein wichtiger Punkt. Dieses Jahr scheint der Sponsor, gemäss HP, Enervite zu sein. Dessen Produkte kenne ich nicht, bin aber glücklicherweise nicht heikel. Diejenigen, die Mühe mit den ISO-Getränken haben, sollte vorab das Produkt austesten. Mindestens bis zum VP1 kann jeder mit seinem selbst getesteten Produkt verwenden.


----------



## Alimajo (1. Februar 2021)

Wie trainiert ihr denn so als Vorbereitung? Halte mich eigentlich für ganz fit aber habe trotzdem bedenken. Wo liegt bei euch im Training der Schwerpunkt? Eher lang und langsam oder auch kurze intensivere  Einheiten?


----------



## MB-Biker (1. Februar 2021)

Im Winter sind min. 80% der Trainingszeit Grundlagentraining, also langsam sowie lang. Die Anzahl Training ist auch wichtig, z.B. besser am Tag 2x 1.5 Stunden als 1x 3 Stunden. Die restliche Zeit kann für höherpulsiges Training oder Ausfahrten genutzt werden. Je näher das Rennen kommt, je mehr hochpulsiges Training darf dabei sein, jedoch sicher immer noch ca. 50% Grundlage. Falls Du Dich ins Thema einlesen möchtest, empfehle ich Dir folgendes Buch:

MTB Training von Tim Böhme und Jochen Haar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alimajo (1. Februar 2021)

Wie ist euer Trainingsumfang in der Woche?


----------



## baloo (2. Februar 2021)

Alimajo schrieb:


> Wie trainiert ihr denn so als Vorbereitung? Halte mich eigentlich für ganz fit aber habe trotzdem bedenken. Wo liegt bei euch im Training der Schwerpunkt? Eher lang und langsam oder auch kurze intensivere  Einheiten?


Aktuell trainiere ich nachdem polarisieren Trainings-Modell, google mal, da wirst sehr viel finden.
Und jetzt im Winter eher HIT betont, also Motor zuerst gross machen (VO2max) und dann später an der Ökonomie (VLmax) arbeiten.
Viel Spass 
​


----------



## G3Targa (2. Februar 2021)

Ich bringe langsam meine Umfänge hoch (am Wochenende) und unter der Woche geht es eher Richtung HIT. Da das Wetter ja nun eher mies ist, rette ich ich auch mit einer Mischung aus Rolle und Laufen. Ab Ostern will ich dann auch mal lange Berge fahren und nicht nur diese münsterländer Pupshügel. 
Der Wochenumfang ist momentan bei 9-12 Stunden incl. Core.


----------



## Alimajo (3. Februar 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Der Wochenumfang ist momentan bei 9-12 Stunden incl. Core.


Wow das ist schon einiges. Diesen Umfang kann ich beim besten Willen nicht erreichen. Nicht dass ich es nicht wollte aber ich bin berufstätig und hab zwei kleine Kinder. 😅 
Dann müsste ich mich von meiner Familie abmelden.

ich trainiere aktuell nur Rolle (außer core), weil es hier auf der schwäbischen Alb im Wald noch sehr vereist ist und die Verletzungsgefahr zu gross ist. Das sollte aber in den nächsten Tagen besser werden. Abends ist es ohnehin zu früh dunkel um draußen zu fahren.

mein Umfang liegt aktuell bei ca. 5-7 h maximal. Kann auch immer erst nach 20 Uhr auf die Rolle (außer am Wochenende). Da ist dann auch die Regeneration nicht einfach, wenn man bis ca. 22 Uhr fährt und früh raus muss. 

Da ich absolut keine Experte auf dem Gebiet des gezielten Trainings bin (eher Spassfahrer, der es bei Strava trotzdem immer nach vorne schafft in der segmentliste), vertraue ich aktuell auf die FTP basierten Trainingspläne von Zwift. Der Umfang ist da etwas geringer, aber laut Aussage derjenigen, die die Trainings erstellen, sind dort einzelne Trainings gleichzustetzen mit einer langen GA1 fahrt o.ä.  Intervalle sind natürlich auch dabei. Annika Langvad hat da wohl mitgewirkt und die sollte es ja wissen 😅

bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt. 
bin ich zu naiv und sollte wesentlich mehr oder Dinge anders machen?


----------



## baloo (3. Februar 2021)

Schau mal hier, da gibts sehr viele super Videos zum Anforderungsprofil, Training, Ernährung etc. auch sehr gute Trainingspläne!


----------



## G3Targa (3. Februar 2021)

Ich überlege ja auch ständig hin und her, ob es der richtige Weg ist. Dieser Spagat aus Zeit, Anspruch, Motivation, tue ich zu wenig, tue ich zuviel, bummel ich zu viel im unteren Bereich, aber es ist ja gerade mal Februar.
Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten Pedale mit Leistungsmessung geschenkt. Seitdem tüftel ich auch mit FTP rum. Und hinterfrage mich noch mehr. Vor allem macht es mich wahnsinnig, wenn mir mein Garmin jetzt sagt, wie mein Leistungsstand ist. Das Ding kennt weder mein Ziel noch meinen Weg aber will mir was mitteilen... Aber vielleicht ist der Algorithmus ja doch so gut...????

Nur ein ist sicher: Im Ziel gibt es für jeden Tag eine Kugel Eis. Also Renntag, nicht Trainingstag....


----------



## MB-Biker (3. Februar 2021)

@Alimajo 

Wenn Deine Ziele bei der Transalp hauptsächlich Spass und Ankommen sind, ist Dein Trainingsumfang ok. Zudem schlägt das Training bei jeder Person anders an, dies aus genetischen Gründen (oder anders gesagt - wegen dem vorhandenem Talent). Bei mir ist es so, dass ich zeitlich viel trainieren muss für ein gutes (Hobby-)Leistungsvermögen. Andere haben mehr Talent (d.h. das Training schlägt besser an) und müssen daher für das gleiche Leistungsvermögen deutlich weniger trainieren. In der Langdistanz spielt es auch eine Rolle, wie viele Jahre du schon so unterwegs bist. 

Aus Interesse mache ich min. 2 Leistungstest/Jahr und lasse mir davon abgeleitet einen groben Trainingsplan erstellen. Dies von einem anerkannten Institut und von einem in der MTB-Szene tätigen Trainer. Meine Motivation dahinter ist nicht möglichst schnell im Marathon zu werden, sondern relativ schmerzbefreit und mit Spass lange Distanzen zurück legen zu können. Dieses Vorgehen hat mir ermöglicht, z.B. die A-Strecke (211 km mit 7'100 hm an einem Tag) an der Salzkammergut Trophy zu meistern, nachdem ich davor mehrmals gescheitert bin.

Und wie es @G3Targa sagt: Im Ziel gibt es jeden Tag ein alkoholfreies Bier!


----------



## Alimajo (3. Februar 2021)

Danke für die schnellen und ausführlichen Antworten. Bin jetzt etwas beruhigt. Wie gesagt: Will gar nicht so unbedingt auf Leistung fahren. Da es meine erste Transalp ist will ich einfach ankommen, und das möglichst schmerzfrei und mir Spaß an der Sache.


----------



## baloo (3. Februar 2021)

Hoffen wir mal dass die Transalp auch statfindet. Bike Festival Riva und Willingen sind schon verschoben .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G3Targa (3. Februar 2021)

Der Rahmen der Festivals ist aber auch ein anderer, das ist ja viel offener und eher eine Messe. Da ist es schwerer ein Hygienekonzept durchzusetzen. 
Auch wenn ich den Marathon in Willingen als Formtest fahren wollte...

Ist es die erste Transalp überhaupt oder die erste Challenge?


----------



## Alimajo (3. Februar 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Ist es die erste Transalp überhaupt oder die erste Challenge?


Was meinst du mit Challenge? Es wird meine erste Transalp überhaupt. Bin ansonsten immer nur im Mittelgebirge unterwegs. Und auch deutlich kürzere Strecken. Was halt so in den Alltag passt.


----------



## Alimajo (3. Februar 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> Schau mal hier, da gibts sehr viele super Videos zum Anforderungsprofil, Training, Ernährung etc. auch sehr gute Trainingspläne!


Danke für die Videos. Die sind super hilfreich.


----------



## G3Targa (3. Februar 2021)

Alimajo schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit Challenge? Es wird meine erste Transalp überhaupt. Bin ansonsten immer nur im Mittelgebirge unterwegs. Und auch deutlich kürzere Strecken. Was halt so in den Alltag passt.


Mit Challenge meine ich das Rennen. Und mit Transalp eine Alpenüberquerung mit Bier und ohne Massageöl.


----------



## Alimajo (3. Februar 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Mit Challenge meine ich das Rennen. Und mit Transalp eine Alpenüberquerung mit Bier und ohne Massageöl.


Naja ich dachte mir dass es ein super Umfeld ist um eine eine Transalp zu machen. Werde da schon mit Ehrgeiz rangehen, aber mir fehlt die Erfahrung wie sich mein Körper über die 7 Tage verhält. Es wir für mich weniger ein Rennen, aber definitiv keine Kegeltour 😅


----------



## baloo (3. Februar 2021)

Keine Angst, du wirst das schon überstehen. Wichtig ist im Training vorallem Kontinuität und Reglemässigkeit!
Im Rennen dann nicht zu forsch starten, die Transalp wird nicht auf den ersten beiden Etappen entschieden! Daher lieber ein Tempo anschlagen welches du sicher bis am Schluss durchziehen kannst!
Am Ende der Etappen jeweils sofort anfangen mit "Futtern" und Regeneration, sodass du am nächsten Tag wieder "voll aufgetankt" am Start stehst! Aus meiner Sicht das Wichtigste!!!
Diese Punkte sind aus meiner Sicht viel wichtiger wie die Fragen nach Reifen, Fully or HT etc!

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (3. Februar 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Der Rahmen der Festivals ist aber auch ein anderer, das ist ja viel offener und eher eine Messe. Da ist es schwerer ein Hygienekonzept durchzusetzen.
> Auch wenn ich den Marathon in Willingen als Formtest fahren wollte...
> 
> Ist es die erste Transalp überhaupt oder die erste Challenge?


Ja schon klar, wollte auch Riva als erste Vorbereitung fahren! Einfach Mist dass sich das jetzt auch im neuen Jahr vorsetzt !


----------



## mikeonbike (4. Februar 2021)

eine empfehlung... die gilt aber generell für alle langstreckeneinsätze... die erste stunde nicht über 80% puls - nicht am anfang des rennens überdrehen, dann klappt's auch mit dem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





fällt das eigentlich schon unter retro


----------



## MB-Biker (4. Februar 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> eine empfehlung... die gilt aber generell für alle langstreckeneinsätze... die erste stunde nicht über 80% puls - nicht am anfang des rennens überdrehen, dann klappt's auch mit dem



Dieser Tipp ist 

Aber schon am 3. Transalp-Tag ist der Puls kein guter Indikator mehr, da dieser wegen der Ermüdung nicht mehr so leicht/schnell in die üblichen Zonen hoch geht. Zumindest bei mir ist das so. Dies gilt es zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## G3Targa (4. Februar 2021)

Fahrt ihr auch mit Wattmessung?


----------



## s3pp3l (4. Februar 2021)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Und wie es @G3Targa sagt: Im Ziel gibt es jeden Tag ein alkoholfreies Bier!


Haben die Qualen denn nie ein Ende bei so einer Transalp


----------



## G3Targa (4. Februar 2021)

s3pp3l schrieb:


> Haben die Qualen denn nie ein Ende bei so einer Transalp


Deshalb sprach ich ja auch von Eis Und das auch erst in Riva. Ok, das halte ich nicht durch. Aber alkoholfreies Bier ist definitiv eine Kontraindikation.


----------



## baloo (5. Februar 2021)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> eine empfehlung... die gilt aber generell für alle langstreckeneinsätze... die erste stunde nicht über 80% puls - nicht am anfang des rennens überdrehen, dann klappt's auch mit dem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, so eines hab ich auch noch


----------



## Alimajo (6. Februar 2021)

Wenn wir gerade schon bei Trikots sind:

wie ist eure Erfahrung mit der Bekleidung? Wenn man die tagsüber durchschwitzt und Abend mal auswäscht, gibt es im Camp auch ne Möglichkeit sie trocken zu kriegen? Hab schon was von trockenföhnen gehört etc.  Wie ist da so euer Plan bei Trikots/Hosen etc.?


----------



## G3Targa (6. Februar 2021)

Zwei Garnituren plus Armlinge, Knielinge und Rei in der Tube und ein paar Meter Schnur als Wäscheleine. Wird ja definitiv ohne jeden Zweifel super Wetter und alles ist ganz bestimmt am nächsten Tag trocken. 
Bei den Urlaubstransalps hatte ich immer nur eine Garnitur die ich abends gewaschen habe. Morgens war das Zeug eigentlich immer tragbar.


----------



## MB-Biker (8. Februar 2021)

Ist zwar von der Tour-Transalp, aber so siehts in der Regel auch im MTB-Camp aus:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (8. Februar 2021)

.... oder hier in Trento:


----------



## s3pp3l (8. Februar 2021)

Das scheint ja hier professionell / semi-professionell zu sein. Ist das ganze so ernst /unentspannt, wie es aussieht. Es liegt wohl auch daran, dass mir die Körner fehlen, aber ich würde sowas mit 3-4 Freund/innen durchziehen, den Weg als Ziel.


----------



## MB-Biker (8. Februar 2021)

@s3pp3l

Es bleibt halt ein Rennen. An diesem sind auch einige Profis, bzw. der besten Marathonfahrer der Welt, dabei.

Im Camp sind jedoch eher normalen Biker zu finden. Schnellere und Langsamere, für die durchaus der Weg das Ziel ist. Auch wenn durchschnittliche 2'700hm und 83 km pro Tag nicht zu verachten sind. Die Kollegen im hinteren Drittel des Rennens sind eigentlich recht entspannt unterwegs, immer für ein Schwatz gut und hilfsbereit.

BTW: Wenn Du dies mit 3-4 Freunden durchziehst, d.h. auch mit Gepäck, dürfen Dir aber die Körner nicht fehlen! ...


----------



## G3Targa (8. Februar 2021)

Meine Zielvorgabe ist ehrenvolles Ankommen. Aber ich fürchte, der Ehrgeiz wird mich irgendwann doch packen. Und dann überziehe ich und falle zurück. Und schon geht es wieder ums ehrenvolle Ankommen.

Auch wenn die Alpenüberquerungen, die ich sonst gefahren bin eher Urlaub mit Freunden waren, hat mich der Rucksack spätestens am dritten Tag total genervt. Ich freue mich, nur Trikottaschen zu haben.


----------



## EDA (16. Februar 2021)

Wo hoch schätzt hat die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Transalp Challenge stattfinden wird?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Februar 2021)

Gering 
Und wenn dann stark einschränkende Maßnahmen.
Auch immer abhängig davon was die Nachbarsländer treiben


----------



## baloo (17. Februar 2021)

EDA schrieb:


> Wo hoch schätzt hat die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Transalp Challenge stattfinden wird?


Anfang des Jahres war ich noch voll überzeugt, aber so langsam schwindet die Überzeugung.
Ist zwar eine andere Sportart, aber eininge Europäische Triathlon Ironman Veranstaltungen sind schon in den Herbst verschoben worden..






Wäre halt schwierig eine Transalp in den Herbst zu verschieben, aber why not ?!
Hoffen wir, dass doch noch alles gut wird und wir im Sommer bei sonnigen 25° eine Transalp fahren können


----------



## EDA (17. Februar 2021)

Ich stelle mich schon jetzt darauf ein, dass die Transalp nicht im Juli stattfinden wird. Meine Trainingsplanung habe ich entsprechend angepasst. Ich denke man sollte eher mit einem langen intensiven Renn-Herbst planen.


----------



## Alimajo (17. Februar 2021)

Ich muss einfach nochmal zum Thema Rucksack nachhaken. Mir ist klar dass ein schwerer Rucksack völlig unnötig ist, allerdings habe ich ein wenig Bammel davor, dass mir die Getränke ausgehen. Ich brauche erfahrungsgemäß viel Flüssigkeit. Ich habe zwar zwei Flaschenhalter, sehe aber in den Reportagen und Blogs viele mit Trinkblase auf dem Rücken. Wie ist eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MB-Biker (17. Februar 2021)

Nein, kein Rucksack/Trinkblase. 2 grosse Flaschen, bei mir je 1 Literflaschen, reichen! An den VP solltest Du ebenfalls noch trinken. Bedenke, dass max. 500-800 ml Flüssigkeit vom Darm pro Stunde resorbiert werden können. Auch finde ich die 2 kg Gewicht am Rücken, eher als ungünstige Gewichtsverteilung.


----------



## Alimajo (17. Februar 2021)

Danke. Das beruhigt mich etwas, hab ich doch immer das Gefühl im Sommer auf dem Rad zu verdursten. 😅


----------



## EDA (17. Februar 2021)

Da brauchst Du echt keine Sorgen haben.


----------



## DaWipp (24. Februar 2021)

Würde auf jeden Fall einen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen. Weiß nicht auf welchem Stand ihr seid, aber seit 2019 gibt es pro Etappe nur ZWEI Verpflegungspunkte. 
Das war ok auf den kürzeren, da bin ich dann auch nur mit Flaschen gefahren. Auf den langen hab ich dann mit Evoc Cc3L Race hantiert. Und ich bin jetzt nicht im letzten Drittel gefahren sondern eher Anfang 2tes drittel.


----------



## MB-Biker (24. Februar 2021)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Würde auf jeden Fall einen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen. Weiß nicht auf welchem Stand ihr seid, aber seit 2019 gibt es pro Etappe nur ZWEI Verpflegungspunkte.
> Das war ok auf den kürzeren, da bin ich dann auch nur mit Flaschen gefahren. Auf den langen hab ich dann mit Evoc Cc3L Race hantiert. Und ich bin jetzt nicht im letzten Drittel gefahren sondern eher Anfang 2tes drittel.



Das es im Normallfall nur 2 VP's gibt ist schon sehr lange der Fall, nicht erst seid 2019. Auch im 2019 war ich dabei und nur mit mit 2 Flaschen unterwegs.


----------



## EDA (24. Februar 2021)

Zwei VP ist aber wirklich wenig. Ich bin 2016 mitgefahren. Da war das noch anders. Ich habe nur einen Flaschenhalter. Das wird dann spannend. Kann mich sich außerhalb der VP verpflegen lassen oder ist das nicht regelkonform?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaWipp (24. Februar 2021)

EDA schrieb:


> Zwei VP ist aber wirklich wenig. Ich bin 2016 mitgefahren. Da war das noch anders. Ich habe nur einen Flaschenhalter. Das wird dann spannend. Kann mich sich außerhalb der VP verpflegen lassen oder ist das nicht regelkonform?


Wenn du jemanden hast, dann kannst du dich verpflegen so oft du willst. 
das will nur gut geplant sein, habe ich so von einigen ambitionierten Teams gehört.


----------



## juk (11. März 2021)

EDA schrieb:


> Zwei VP ist aber wirklich wenig. Ich bin 2016 mitgefahren. Da war das noch anders. Ich habe nur einen Flaschenhalter. Das wird dann spannend. Kann mich sich außerhalb der VP verpflegen lassen oder ist das nicht regelkonform?



Nimm doch nen Trinkrucksack. Camelbak o.ä.


----------



## Danimal (11. März 2021)

Rucksäcke sieht man eigentlich nur in der hinteren Hälfte des Fahrerfelds. Ich wollte bei der Veranstaltung kein vermeidbares Gramm zu viel mit mir herumschleppen. Wer nicht im Rennmodus fahren will, dem kann das natürlich egal sein. Ich hatte zwei Podium-Pullen mit einer leicht kohlehydrathaltigen Iso-Lösung und einer Prise Salz dabei. An den VPs bin ich vorbeigefahren oder habe mir nur einen großen Schluck Wasser genommen - wer länger unterwegs ist oder stärker schwitzt, wird natürlich mehr benötigen. Aber generell würde ich sagen: mit zwei Pullen und den Verpflegungspunkten sollte da jeder durchkommen, ohne zu verdursten.


----------



## MB-Biker (11. März 2021)

Ich habe die ca. 2 kg Flüssigkeit lieber am Bike wie am Rücken.


----------



## juk (11. März 2021)

2kg Flüssigkeit in eine Flasche? Okay.
@EDA schrieb, dass er nur einen Flaschenhalter hat. Vermutlich genau so eine Fully-Lusche wie ich.


----------



## EDA (11. März 2021)

Ja, so sieht es aus. Transalp mit dem Hardtail möchte ich nicht fahren müssen.


----------



## MB-Biker (12. März 2021)

juk schrieb:


> 2kg Flüssigkeit in eine Flasche? Okay.
> @EDA schrieb, dass er nur einen Flaschenhalter hat. Vermutlich genau so eine Fully-Lusche wie ich.


Ich habe geschrieben: *Ich *habe die ca. 2 kg Flüssigkeit .......

Mein Teampartner montiert an seinem Fully mit Kabelbinder/Klebband am Oberrohr oder auch schon am Unterrohr eine 2. Flasche.

Ich fahre jetzt schon die 8. Transalp und dies immer mit Hardtail. Das geht schon, aber natürlich hat abwärts ein Fully seine Berechtigung.


----------



## Danimal (12. März 2021)

Ich würde da jederzeit wieder mit dem Hardtail an den Start gehen, auf den bisherigen Strecken hätte mir ein Fully kaum etwas gebracht.


----------



## juk (12. März 2021)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Ich habe geschrieben: *Ich *habe die ca. 2 kg Flüssigkeit .......
> 
> Mein Teampartner montiert an seinem Fully mit Kabelbinder/Klebband am Oberrohr oder auch schon am Unterrohr eine 2. Flasche.


EDA will ja scheinbar auch 2kg Flüssigkeit. bzw. mehr als eine Flasche.

Die zweite Flasche mit Kabelbinder/Klebeband am Oberrohr... Wo im Feld sieht man das?   Da nehme ich dann doch lieber den Rucksack. Der Trinkschlauch ist hektischen Situationen auch einfacher zu erreichen, als die Flasche. Und die 500g für den Rucksack... Ich sach mal so, deswegen verpasse ich das Podium nicht.


----------



## G3Targa (23. März 2021)

Nun sind die neuen Corona-Beschlüsse also raus.
Ich weiß, bis Juli kann noch viel passieren, aber irgendwie treibt mich das Ganze ziemlich um.
Bis gestern dachte ich mir: Egal was kommt, Du fährst das Ding solange es nicht abgesagt wird. 
Nun ist die Sache ja so, dass man bis irgendwann im Mai finanziell aus der Sache fein rauskommt, danach nur bei Absage seitens des Veranstalters (so habe ich das zumindest verstanden).
Nun stelle man sich folgendes Szenario vor: Das Rennen findet statt. Aber Reisen ins Ausland sind mit Test-/Quarantänepflicht belegt. Dann kann ich schlichtweg nicht fahren (also ein Test wäre jetzt kein Ding, aber 2 Wochen Quarantäne sind nicht drin). Das wird natürlich dann nicht schon Anfang Mai verkündet. Ironie ein: Oder müsste ich dann über Mallorca einreisen? Ironie aus.
Inzwischen glaube ich kaum, dass ich bis dahin geimpft bin. 

Ich will jetzt keine Coronadebatte lostreten, aber ich würde einfach gerne (beruhigende und tröstende) Meinungen zum Transalpstart hören. Diese Unsicherheit nimmt mir gerade etwas die Trainingsmoral.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EDA (23. März 2021)

Geht mir genauso. Ich denke das beste ist, sich keinen Kopf zu machen und weiterzutrainieren. 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich bei dem aktuellen Infektionsgeschehen auch gar keine Lust hätte, 7 Tage durch die Alpen ein Rennen zu fahren. Die Hygeniemaßnahmen und das Infektionsrisiko drücken den Spaß doch deutlich. Ich habe auch echt keine Lust mich zu infizieren. Ich finde, dieses Risiko blenden viele aus. In meinen Umfeld haben sich schon etliche infiziert. Und die Folgen reichten von einem sehr milden Verlauf bis zum Tod.


----------



## G3Targa (23. März 2021)

Ich wollte im Camp schlafen...
Scheissdreckskackcorona.
Das musste jetzt raus. Danke.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (23. März 2021)

Lasst uns mal abwarten. Letztes Jahr war der Sommer auch entspannt. Klar gibt es jetzt mehr Fälle, aber ich habe Hoffnung. 
auch darin, dass der Veranstalter ein schlüssiges Hygienekonzept hat. Für den geht es ja auch um viel. Und um die Einreise nach Österreich oder Italien mache ich mir keine Sorgen. 
Wir trainieren weiter begraben die Hoffnung zuletzt. 
Das die Triathlons verschoben sind, ist klar. Bisher konnte ja noch ein Triathlet schwimmen. Bäder zu und draußen zu kalt. Unser Event dürfte schwer zu verschieben sein, zumal es ab September richtig kalt werden kann uns ein Monat bis August vermutlich wenig bringt. 
Bis Mai oder Juni wird noch viel passieren.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. März 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Nun sind die neuen Corona-Beschlüsse also raus.
> Ich weiß, bis Juli kann noch viel passieren, aber irgendwie treibt mich das Ganze ziemlich um.
> Bis gestern dachte ich mir: Egal was kommt, Du fährst das Ding solange es nicht abgesagt wird.
> Nun ist die Sache ja so, dass man bis irgendwann im Mai finanziell aus der Sache fein rauskommt, danach nur bei Absage seitens des Veranstalters (so habe ich das zumindest verstanden).
> ...


Zeiten wie diese sind so ungewiss...
Hier wird dir keiner den Rat geben können den du hören willst.
Ich für mich hab die Saison was Rennen angeht,schon abgeschrieben.
Und bin eher alternativ unterwegs,um mich fit zuhalten.
Sprich Joggen,Krafttraining,Boxsack usw.
Rad eher weniger.Irgendwie auch die Lust mangels Ziele verloren.
Wenn im Herbst was geht,bin ich trotzdem gern dabei.
Fürs gute Mittelfeld wird’s allemal langen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. April 2021)

Hi Bindsteinracer



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Zeiten wie diese sind so ungewiss...



Da muß ich dir leider zu 100% zustimmen, sehe ich genauso...



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hier wird dir keiner den Rat geben können den du hören willst.
> Ich für mich hab die Saison was Rennen angeht,schon abgeschrieben.



Ich weitgehend auch - aber ein paar wenige Rennen könnten wenigstens, denke ich, gegen Ende der Saison schon noch stattfinden, wenn wir Glück haben.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Und bin eher alternativ unterwegs,um mich fit zuhalten.
> Sprich Joggen,Krafttraining,Boxsack usw.



Tja, ich habe bis jetzt auch meistens Skilanglauf gemacht, und auch mal Nordic Walking. Meist aber Ski-LL. Am Donnerstag war ich wegen der frühsommerlichen Temperaturen motiviert genug mit dem Bike zur Arbeit zu fahren. Und gestern habe ich wieder eine Biketour gemacht, war aber lange nicht so motiviert wie ich wäre, wenn MTB-Rennen möglich wären.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Rad eher weniger.Irgendwie auch die Lust mangels Ziele verloren.



Das ist leider das kritische.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Wenn im Herbst was geht,bin ich trotzdem gern dabei.
> Fürs gute Mittelfeld wird’s allemal langen.



Ja, ich befürchte auch, dass eher erst ab September oder Oktober was gehen könnte. 

Für z.B. die Alb Gold Trophy, die als eines der ganz wenigen Races ja in 2020 auch stattfinden konnte, habe ich eine vorsichtige Hoffnung. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie es euch so geht, aber ich spüre jetzt gerade deutlich, dass der Q-Cup hier in 2020 für mich eine echt gute Motivation gewesen ist. 
Schade, dass es ihn dieses Jahr nicht gibt (?) 

Falls Admins oder Mods hier zufällig mitlesen: 
Wäre es evtl. möglich, wieder einen Q-Cup oder vergleichbares zu veranstalten ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. April 2021)

5 Zitate kosten Kaffe und Kuchen mein Freundchen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (5. April 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> 5 Zitate kosten Kaffe und Kuchen mein Freundchen



Oha.


----------



## baloo (19. April 2021)

Der Dreiländer Giro Ende Juni mit Start/Ziel in Nauders ist heute abgesagt worden 😢
Kann mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen,  dass eine Woche später dort die Transalp starten kann?!

Finde es sehr fair vom Veranstalter frühzeitig solche Entscheidungen zu treffen.


----------



## rhoen-biker (19. April 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> Der Dreiländer Giro Ende Juni mit Start/Ziel in Nauders ist heute abgesagt worden 😢
> Kann mir ehrlich gesagt kaum vorstellen,  dass eine Woche später dort die Transalp starten kann?!
> 
> Finde es sehr fair vom Veranstalter frühzeitig solche Entscheidungen zu treffen.


Ich hoffe drauf, dass im Falle einer Absage diese vor dem 15.05 bekannt gegeben wird... 

Wobei ich mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen kann, dass die Transalp stattfindet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baloo (19. April 2021)

rhoen-biker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe drauf, dass im Falle einer Absage diese vor dem 15.05 bekannt gegeben wird...


Die kostenfreie Stornierung wurde bis 4. Juni verlängert!


----------



## rhoen-biker (19. April 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> Die kostenfreie Stornierung wurde bis 4. Juni verlängert!


Vielen Dank. Habe ich tatsächlich nicht mitbekommen. 

Naja, hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## EDA (19. April 2021)

Nervig sind die Hotelstornierungen, die Organisation wieder abzuwickeln... ich stelle mich darauf ein, dass sie nicht stattfinden wird.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (20. April 2021)

Wir gehen davon aus, dass wir starten. Wir haben über HOST gebucht und da gab es letzte Woche den Gutschein für die Registrierung beim Veranstalter. Host als auch Yuniper scheinen recht optimistisch. Es gibt wohl, wie in der aktuellen Bike zu lesen, kleine Startblöcke, was sehr gut funktioniert und stressfrei ist, dann ein Konzept zur schnellen Rückverfolgbarkeit und Tests. Die Veranstalter sind sicher an der Durchführung interessiert, da es ja auch um hohe Kosten geht. Deswegen glaube ich, dass die unter Hochdruck ein Konzept entwickelt haben. Bei Tagesmarathons kann es tatsächlich sein, dass sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt.
Auch unter Corona sind Rennen mit Einschränkungen möglich. Hinzu kommt, dass die Fallzahlen im Sommer weit unten sind. Letzten Sommer war es auch sehr entspannt in den Alpen.
Kurzum: wir sehen uns in zehneinhalb Wochen in Nauders!


----------



## baloo (20. April 2021)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Wir gehen davon aus, dass wir starten. Wir haben über HOST gebucht und da gab es letzte Woche den Gutschein für die Registrierung beim Veranstalter. Host als auch Yuniper scheinen recht optimistisch. Es gibt wohl, wie in der aktuellen Bike zu lesen, kleine Startblöcke, was sehr gut funktioniert und stressfrei ist, dann ein Konzept zur schnellen Rückverfolgbarkeit und Tests. Die Veranstalter sind sicher an der Durchführung interessiert, da es ja auch um hohe Kosten geht. Deswegen glaube ich, dass die unter Hochdruck ein Konzept entwickelt haben. Bei Tagesmarathons kann es tatsächlich sein, dass sich der Aufwand nicht lohnt.
> Auch unter Corona sind Rennen mit Einschränkungen möglich. Hinzu kommt, dass die Fallzahlen im Sommer weit unten sind. Letzten Sommer war es auch sehr entspannt in den Alpen.
> Kurzum: wir sehen uns in zehneinhalb Wochen in Nauders!


Frage ist einfach ob das dann noch Spass macht so eine Corona Transalp zu fahren.
Tendiere momentan auf eine Stornierung, da ich infach kein Bock mehr hab mit Maske und auf das ganze Test-Gedöns.
Dann lieber nochmals ein Jahr warten und dann wieder richtig Rennen fahren.


----------



## EDA (20. April 2021)

Wenn sie das egal mit welchem Konzept genehmigt bekommen, hätte ich großen Respekt vor dem Veranstalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (21. April 2021)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Kurzum: wir sehen uns in zehneinhalb Wochen in Nauders!


Wäre nicht die erste Veranstaltung, die sie eine Woche vorher gecancelt haben.
Ich kann's mir nicht vorstellen, aber lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## baloo (21. April 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Wäre nicht die erste Veranstaltung, die sie eine Woche vorher gecancelt haben.
> Ich kann's mir nicht vorstellen, aber lasse mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


Sorry aber wenn der Veranstalter eines Mehrtage Events eine Woche vorher den Event absagt wäre ich gar nicht amused!
Wenn das eine Eintages Veranstaltung/Rennen ist geht ja dies u.U. noch, aber für eine Transalp nimmt eine Woche Ferien, die bei einer Absage des Events dann wohl auch flöten geht ggf kannst du noch eine nicht Transalp draus machen.
Erwarte von HOST eigentlich eine 100% Zu- oder Absage bis ca. Mitte/Ende Mai.


----------



## Schwitte (21. April 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> Sorry aber wenn der Veranstalter eines Mehrtage Events eine Woche vorher den Event absagt wäre ich gar nicht amused!


Logisch.
Mich wundert es aber kolossal, wie es aktuell überhaupt möglich ist / genehmigt worden ist, diese Veranstaltung durchzuziehen. Irgendwie bei der aktuellen Lage schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## Danimal (21. April 2021)

Wieso? Du kannst auch ne Swinger-Konferenz mit 10.000 Teilnehmern in 3 Wochen planen. So weit reichen die aktuellen Regelungen einfach nicht. Wir werden in diesem Jahr auch erst kurz vorher sehen, was möglich ist. Ehrlich gesagt halte ich es bei der Impfquote in Europa und den aktuellen Entwicklungen für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass die Veranstaltung wie gewohnt stattfinden kann. Und wenn, dann vermutlich mit 200 Teilnehmern. Aber wer weiß...


----------



## G3Targa (21. April 2021)

baloo schrieb:


> Wenn das eine Eintages Veranstaltung/Rennen ist geht ja dies u.U. noch, aber für eine Transalp nimmt eine Woche Ferien, die bei einer Absage des Events dann wohl auch flöten geht ggf kannst du noch eine nicht Transalp draus machen.
> Erwarte von HOST eigentlich eine 100% Zu- oder Absage bis ca. Mitte/Ende Mai.


Das sehe ich genau so. Ich finde es extrem anstrengend "ins Ungewisse" zu trainieren bzw. motiviert zu bleiben.
Klar ist im Moment alles sehr schwer vorherzusehen. Ich will es auch nicht entscheiden müssen. In drei Nationen zu fahren, selber aus einer vierten zu kommen. Und wenn dann da vor Ort ein ähnliches Gerangel ist wie hier im Föderalismus, womöglich in Italien einzelne Gesundheitsämter der Regionen alle ein Veto einlegen können. Keine Ahnung, wie das dort organisiert ist. 
Und immer dran denken, wenn man selber ein Motivatiosloch hat: Die anderen trainieren weiter🚴‍♂️🚴‍♂️🚴‍♂️


----------



## rhoen-biker (22. April 2021)

Ich habe mich erstmal nur für die Transalp angemeldet. Über Host habe ich noch nichts gebucht. Hat sich mal einer genauer mit den Stornobedingungen von Host auseinandergesetzt?

Ich hoffe einfach, dass falls das Event stattfindet auch kurzfristig noch Übernachtungen verfügbar sind.


----------



## G3Targa (18. Mai 2021)

Wie sieht es denn bei euch verstellbarer Sattelstütze und Tire Noodle aus?
Ich dachte bisher, ich komme auf der XC-Feile ohne Variostütze klar, bekomme aber langsam Zweifel.
Und mit Noodeln fehlt mir ganz die Erfahrung. Ich denke, dass man bei der TA wegen der Asphaltstücke doch mit etwas mehr Luft fährt und dann eine Noodle nicht so dringend nötig ist. Außerdem ist es bei Defekt sicher blöd, oder?


----------



## Sauerlandradler (18. Mai 2021)

Variostütze ja, Noodle nein. Fahre bei 80kg mit 1,5 bis 1,7 bar im 2,35 Reifen in 30mm breiter Carbonfelge und da brauche ich keine Noodle. Als Stütze habe ich mir die KS LEV Ci ins Rad geschraubt. Der Kollege nimmt eine Reverb AXS. Aktuell nutze ich die aber nur ein oder zweimal pro Trainingsrunde.
Bei den Trails in den Bergen ist das aber sicher eine Erleichterung.
Ansonsten sieht es ja ganz gut aus. Wenn jetzt noch gestoppt würde, wäre ich arg verwundert. 

Übrigens gibt es im Blog/Podcast von Coffee & Chainrings eine tolle Beschreibung der Strecke. Das macht echt Laune!


----------



## G3Targa (18. Mai 2021)

Eine Fragerunde bei Coffee and Chainrings brachte mich auf die Dropperpost.
Habe mir daraufhin auf der Rolle beim Regen die Videos von Freeride Inc. Austria angeschaut um zu sehen, wie hart die Abfahrten bei der TAC wohl sein werden. Da dachte ich: Alles kann, nichts muss....


----------



## pirate01 (21. Mai 2021)

So, 
gestern hat es die Benachrichtigung gegeben, dass es kleinere Streckenänderungen aufgrund der Pandemie gibt. Zwei Etappenorte wurden verlegt. Schaut soweit nicht weiter schlimm aus. Gebuchte Hotels können so bleiben.
Ich deute das als Fingerzeig, dass die Bike TA tatsächlich zum geplanten Termin stattfinden wird. Ansonsten hätte man seitens der Orga wohl kaum die Mühe auf sich genommen Streckenanpassungen vor zu nehmen, sondern abgesagt oder verlegt, wie bei der Tour TA vor zwei Wochen geschehen.
Insofern...weiterhin Happy training


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaWipp (21. Mai 2021)

Immer noch dabei ✌️


----------



## rhoen-biker (23. Mai 2021)

Neulich, vor ein paar Wochen habe ich irgendwo auf der Seite des Veranstalters eine Corona-Konzept gesehen. Jetzt finde ich es nicht mehr?!
Wurde es von der Homepage genommen?


----------



## DaWipp (23. Mai 2021)

Meinst du das hier? Bekamen angemeldete per email und ist in der anderen BTA Diskussion verlinkt.


			https://bike-transalp.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Dokumente/Covid19_Massnahmenkatalog_Teilnehmer_de.pdf


----------



## rhoen-biker (23. Mai 2021)

DaWipp schrieb:


> Meinst du das hier? Bekamen angemeldete per email und ist in der anderen BTA Diskussion verlinkt.
> 
> 
> https://bike-transalp.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Dokumente/Covid19_Massnahmenkatalog_Teilnehmer_de.pdf


Ja, das meinte ich. Vielen Dank. Dann habe ich es wohl auch per Mail bekommen.


----------



## G3Targa (17. Juni 2021)

Vielleicht bin ich ja etwas übernervös, aber habt Ihr schon irgendwelche Infos vom Veranstalter bekommen? 
Ich habe bisher nur eine Mail erhalten, in der es um gebuchte Hotels ging. Die habe ich als Campschläfer ignoriert.


----------



## rhoen-biker (17. Juni 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja etwas übernervös, aber habt Ihr schon irgendwelche Infos vom Veranstalter bekommen?
> Ich habe bisher nur eine Mail erhalten, in der es um gebuchte Hotels ging. Die habe ich als Campschläfer ignoriert.


Ich hat im Mai mit Host Kontakt bzgl. der Buchung von 3-Bettzimmern.hier wurde mir gesagt, dass man ca. 5 Wochen vor der Veranstaltung die Hotelinfos erhält. Noch habe ich allerdings nichts erhalten. 

Ich werde heute Abend mal ne Mail schreiben...


----------



## rhoen-biker (22. Juni 2021)

Heute kamen die Hotel-Infos. Ich bin der Meinung da stimmt etwas nicht. 

Ich hab 4x Nächte in Bruneck. Die letzten 2 Nächte in Nauders... Wie soll das gehen?


----------



## Sauerlandradler (22. Juni 2021)

Ist bei mir genauso. Das kann nur Fehler sein. Wahrscheinlich muss man die Hotels mal googeln und findet die richtigen Städte. Also hoffentlich die Zielorte. 
Habe außerdem eine Verlängerung ab Freitag gebucht und angeblich ist das nicht das gleiche Hotel, wie Samstag.


----------



## rhoen-biker (22. Juni 2021)

Sauerlandradler schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genauso. Das kann nur Fehler sein. Wahrscheinlich muss man die Hotels mal googeln und findet die richtigen Städte. Also hoffentlich die Zielorte.
> Habe außerdem eine Verlängerung ab Freitag gebucht und angeblich ist das nicht das gleiche Hotel, wie Samstag.


OK, jetzt bin ich zumindest beruhigt, dass es nicht nur bei mir so ist. Danke für die Rückmeldung. 

Ich habe bereits eine Mail an Host geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerlandradler (23. Juni 2021)

wenn du die Seite mit dem Hotelplan aktualisierst, ist alles wie es sein soll. Nauders - Livigno - Bormio - Aprica usw.
Es läuft! Geil!


----------



## G3Targa (23. Juni 2021)

Habt Ihr was von Yunique gehört?
Da ist ja irgendwie Stille...
Irgendein Lebenszeichen wie Adresse für die Akkreditierung, "Camp läuft, aber unter diesen Grundsätzen" oder GPS-Tracks wären schon ganz nett.


----------



## EDA (24. Juni 2021)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass es nur 2 Verpflegungsstellen je Etappe gibt? Wie soll das funktionieren? Muss man mit USWE Rucksack fahren, oder?


----------



## JensL (25. Juni 2021)

Bei meinen bisherigen Teilnahmen, gut, ist 15 Jahre her, war das so. Da sind zwei Flaha quasi Pflicht.
Was bedeutet denn die Stoppuhr auf dem Profil? Wird da schon die Zeit genommen, oder müssen die Teams dort zusammen sein??? 
@G3Targa : stimme Dir zu, dass Kommunikation besser sein könnte. Meine Buchung wurde dann auch erst nach Emailaustausch bestätigt.


----------



## Sauerlandradler (25. Juni 2021)

bei der Stoppuhr ist Ende der Zeitmessung. Als Team eh zusammen, weil lustiger, aber da ist Ende. Dann kannst du locker ins Ziel rollen und zum ersten Mal den Kopf heben und die tolle Landschaft betrachten 😄

Kommunikation ist Katastrophe... Bei Host und bei Yunique. Am Telefon und per Mail sind beide freundlich und kompetent, aber die Infos könnten schon besser und unaufgefordert fließen. 
Wobei ich natürlich auch verstehe, dass es aufgrund der Situation stressiger ist. Und das zeigt sich ja auch an den kurzfristigen Veränderungen der Etappenziele. 

Grüße, Jens


----------



## EDA (25. Juni 2021)

JensL schrieb:


> Bei meinen bisherigen Teilnahmen, gut, ist 15 Jahre her, war das so. Da sind zwei Flaha quasi Pflicht.
> Was bedeutet denn die Stoppuhr auf dem Profil? Wird da schon die Zeit genommen, oder müssen die Teams dort zusammen sein???
> @G3Targa : stimme Dir zu, dass Kommunikation besser sein könnte. Meine Buchung wurde dann auch erst nach Emailaustausch bestätigt.


Ich bin vor einigen Jahren mitgefahren und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass auf einer Etappe mit fast 100km und über 3000hm nur zwei Verpflegungsstellen vorhanden waren. Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch so zurecht kommen. Aber wenn langsamere Fahrer mehr als 2,5/3 Stunden zwischen den Verpflegungen haben, dürfte es auch mit zwei Flaschen eng werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danimal (25. Juni 2021)

Wer vorhat, 2-3h zwischen den Verpflegungen zu verbringen, der sollte vielleicht lieber mit Rucksack und Trinkblase fahren. Mir haben zwei Podium-Pullen locker gereicht und an der Verpflegung habe nur dann überhaupt gehalten, wenn mein Teamkollege aufholen musste. Ansonsten bin ich da regelmäßig einfach vorbeigefahren. Hängt natürlich davon ab, welche Ziele man sich bei der Veranstaltung gesteckt hat. So oder so: es geht los und ich wünsche euch allen ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg!


----------



## G3Targa (25. Juni 2021)

Keine Pastaparty...
Mein Plan war Ziel-Massage-Bauch voll-pennen. Hoffentlich klappt es mit der kurzfristigen Nahrungssuche.

Und warum werde ich gerade so nervös?????


----------



## Dorsic (27. Juni 2021)

MB-Biker schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall etwas leicht rollendes mit ausreichendem Pannenschutz. Ich setzte auf Schwalbe Racing Ray vorne und Racing Ralph hinten. Jeweils in 2.25-er Version und tubeless montiert.


Schwalbe und Pannenschutz, Frage dazu: Gab es mal Tage ohne Reifendefekt ?


----------



## MB-Biker (29. Juni 2021)

Dorsic schrieb:


> Schwalbe und Pannenschutz, Frage dazu: Gab es mal Tage ohne Reifendefekt ?


Ich bin schon bald 10x die Transalp gefahren und hatte noch nie einen Plattfuss.


----------



## MB-Biker (29. Juni 2021)

G3Targa schrieb:


> Keine Pastaparty...
> Mein Plan war Ziel-Massage-Bauch voll-pennen. Hoffentlich klappt es mit der kurzfristigen Nahrungssuche.
> 
> Und warum werde ich gerade so nervös?????


Nun gibt es Euro 10 pro Nachtessen in ausgewählten Restaurants. Übersetzt heisst das, dass es am Abend vermutlich sehr volle Restaurants mit grossen Wartezeiten geben wird.


----------



## MB-Biker (29. Juni 2021)

EDA schrieb:


> Ich bin vor einigen Jahren mitgefahren und kann mich nicht erinnern, dass auf einer Etappe mit fast 100km und über 3000hm nur zwei Verpflegungsstellen vorhanden waren. Ich würde wahrscheinlich auch so zurecht kommen. Aber wenn langsamere Fahrer mehr als 2,5/3 Stunden zwischen den Verpflegungen haben, dürfte es auch mit zwei Flaschen eng werden.


Doch das ist schon sehr viel Jahr so mit nur 2 Stationen. Bei ganz heissen Tagen, gabe es auch mal noch eine 3. Getränkestation.


----------



## MB-Biker (29. Juni 2021)

Danimal schrieb:


> Wer vorhat, 2-3h zwischen den Verpflegungen zu verbringen, der sollte vielleicht lieber mit Rucksack und Trinkblase fahren. Mir haben zwei Podium-Pullen locker gereicht und an der Verpflegung habe nur dann überhaupt gehalten, wenn mein Teamkollege aufholen musste. Ansonsten bin ich da regelmäßig einfach vorbeigefahren. Hängt natürlich davon ab, welche Ziele man sich bei der Veranstaltung gesteckt hat. So oder so: es geht los und ich wünsche euch allen ganz viel Spaß und Erfolg!


.... nicht jeder ist so schnell wir Du...


----------



## MB-Biker (29. Juni 2021)

EDA schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass es nur 2 Verpflegungsstellen je Etappe gibt? Wie soll das funktionieren? Muss man mit USWE Rucksack fahren, oder?


Ja, 2 Stationen sind der Standard und, nein, ohne Rucksack, aber 2x 1 Literflaschen müssen es schon sein.


----------



## G3Targa (1. Juli 2021)

Gerade bekam ich eine Mail mit Roadbook und Etappendaten. Wie kann ich die denn auf das Garmin ziehen? Wenn ich den Link öffne, erhalte ich nur eine lange Liste mit einzelnen Koordinaten. 
Mit "Ziel speichern unter..." erhalte ich nur ein html-Dokument, was ich auch nicht aufs Garmin ziehen kann. 
Wahrscheinlich bin ich zu blöd. Hat jemand einen Tipp?


----------



## JensL (1. Juli 2021)

Ich habe den Link aufgemacht, als txt gespeichert und dann das File in *.gpx umbenannt. Dann hat es funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## G3Targa (1. Juli 2021)

So, jetzt habe ich es. Vielen Dank! Ich habe mich aber auch selten blöd angestellt. Einmal speichern und schon wäre alles sofort gegangen.


----------



## juk (15. Juli 2021)

So, denn. Die bike transalp 2021 ist beendet. Wer mag berichten?

Wie waren die Corona-Einschränkungen? Wie war die Verpflegung während des Rennens und danach? Volle Restaurants am Abend? Etc. etc.


----------



## G3Targa (15. Juli 2021)

War geil....
Es war mein erstes Mal. Corona war schon präsent, aber nicht omnipräsent. Restaurants gingen, wir sind aber ab und zu auch in "Nicht-Gutschein-Restaurants" ausgewichen, einfach weil wir zu faul waren, zu suchen. Das Camp wurde die ersten Etappen in Hotels/Pensionen/Wohnungen ausgegliedert, was es etwas stressig machte mit Radwartung, Massage, Transfer. Aber es war sehr kulant von Yunique gelöst, Gewinn haben die am Camp sicher keinen gemacht. 
In Molveno haben wir uns aber doch spontan ein Hotel gesucht, das Camp war hart an der Grenze bzw. knapp drüber.
Verpflegung im Rennen beschränkte sich bei mir auf Iso und etwas Ananas oder Banane, Riegel und Gel hatte ich mit. Aber im Ziel begann das große Fressen. Zielverpflegung vom Zielort (meist Wasser, Cola, Kuchen und Brötchen) Smoothies, alkfreies Bier und Radler vom Sponsor und Bratwürste oder Brühwürste. Als Fastvegetarier musste ich hier immer sündigen. Nach dem Süßzeug des Tages war so eine herzhafte Wurst echt geil.
Als Flachländer hat mich die eine oder andere Abfahrt doch gefordert, aber nicht überfordert. Aber ich merkte schon, dass es Leute gibt, die bergab besser unterwegs sind. Ich fand eigentlich immer ein gutes Hinterrad, das ich halten konnte.
Gefahren bin ich mit Hardtail, Dropperpost und ohne Rucksack. Ich würde es genauso wieder machen. Dropperpost war echt Gold wert, auch wenn sie nur 60mm bringt. Fully habe ich nicht wirklich vermisst und ohne Rucksack ist einfach genial. 2x0,75L waren auch immer genug, nur einmal waren sie bis zum letzten Tropfen leer.
Anfangs fand ich es etwas komisch, dass die Zeitnahme nur einmal wirklich im Ziel war. Aber von der Sicherheit her war das m.M.n. auch die richtige Entscheidung.
Was schon schade war, war die Abwesenheit der großen Teams. 
Die Frage der Fragen: Nochmal? Ganz klar ja.
Brauche nur die Genehmigung der Familie.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juli 2021)

Glückwunsch zum Ankommen. Jens Voigt hat die Gefühle, die ich mit der Transalp verbinde auf den Punkt gebracht: Die Quälerei und die Schmerzen vermisse ich sicher nicht, die Kameradschaft und den Zusammenhalt sehr wohl.  Und ich hätte noch den Tunnel in dem man sich befindet ergänzt. Man waren die Bürotage hinterher öde, so ereignislos


----------



## G3Targa (15. Juli 2021)

Es war so einfach: Aufstehen, Fahren, Fressen, Pennen. Nicht einmal habe ich Nachrichten gehört, keine Mail gelesen. Herrlich!


----------

